# Iron pulling



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

I have 2 set of irons, Ping i5 with CS lite regular flex shafts and Mizuno Mx900with regular flex NS Pro 950H shafts. They have the same specs insofar as lie, loft, grip size and shaft lenghts are concerned.

With the same swing and speed, I almost always pull the Ping irons. Is ths because of the shaft characteristics? 

Any comment will be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

